# Biker aus Regensburg angesprochen



## Trasher_one (26. Mai 2009)

Hi,

also ich bin seit nun schon länger in Regensburg beim studium und hab mich schon öfters mal auf die suche nach spassigen Trails gemacht. Bin auch fündig geworden, aber ich denke es gibt noch einiges mehr.

Ich suche deshalb ein paar einheimische Mitfahrer, oder auch Mitfahrerinnen,  die mir vllt ein paar Strecken zeigen könnten.

Mein fahrstil ist sehr Enduro / Freeridelastig. 
Forstautobahnen würd ich zu not auch mitfahren, aber da hält sich der spass doch sehr in grenzen. 

Ich hoffe da findet sich jemand.

MFG martin


----------



## Lumpi247 (27. Mai 2009)

Hatte mal ne Freundin in Regensburg und bei so manchem Sonntagsspaziergängen den ein oder anderen Ansatz von Trail in den Wäldern gesehen.

Wenn ich mal wieder in die Gegend kommen sollte melde ich mich gerne. Fahre auch sowas Richtung Freeride, hauptsache runter und über irgendwas drüber


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (27. Mai 2009)

die DAV mountainbikegruppe fährt di/do touren die teils recht schön sind ... forstautobahnen sind in rgbg net zu vermeiden

wenn ich die rechte hand net in gips hätte, wär ich auch mal ne tour mitgefahrn ...


----------



## Feuerlocke (28. Mai 2009)

Eman... was hastn scho wieder gmacht?

Ganz aktuell ist ein Treff diesen Samstag, 30. Mai, 16 Uhr bei der Fitcom in der Frankenstraße ausgemacht. Falls der Treffpunkt unbekannt ist - google hilft


----------



## Trasher_one (28. Mai 2009)

hi,

schon mal danke für die antworten.
wann und von wo fahren die DAV gruppen??

diesen samstag hab ich leider keine zeit. bin in Bischofsmais, meine bikeparksession eröffnen.
und wochenende bin ich eig eher selten in Regensburg.
bin meist daheim beim biken mit meinen kumples, was nicht besonders weit vom chiemgau entfernt ist.

dass sich forstautobahnen nicht vermeiden lassen ist mir natürlich bewusst. 
aber gibt auch normale mtb´ler die nicht grade auf Trails daheim sind.

@OLB EMan: gute besserung. hatte ich letztes jahr auch erst rechts. gute alte Radius Fraktur 

mfg martin


----------



## OLB EMan (31. Mai 2009)

dav.bonzotours.de *->*
dienstag und donnerstag 18:00 ... leider darfs keine verluste geben also wird oft auf die nachzügler gewartet

zufällig ist die sache mit dem daumen im chiemgau passiert 

@feuerlocke ...
rechter daumen ... blöde unnötige situation die absolut nix gebracht hat ... weder kick noch ruhm  ... einfach pech das mir jetzt 5 wochen daumenschiene einbringt ...


----------



## teatimetom (14. Juni 2009)

jo, dienstag und donnerstag 18.00 am prüfeninger schlossgarten,

kann man nur empfehlen.
sind bis zu 3 verschiedene touren 
langsam mittel schnell,
je nach teilnehmerzahl.

zum testen darfst du ja da auch als dav mitglied mitfahren.

gruss


----------



## holmamalabier (4. Juli 2009)

kann cih da auch einfach mal der gaudi halber kommen und schaun?


----------



## Die_Allianz (4. Juli 2009)

hallo zusammen,

wohne auch in rbg und bin als 'neuling' auch immer auf der suche nach neuen wegen in der gegend.
gibts denn vielleicht GPS-tracks von dem ein oder anderen Singletrail/Tour? 

Gruß


----------



## OLB EMan (4. Juli 2009)

holmamalabier schrieb:


> kann cih da auch einfach mal der gaudi halber kommen und schaun?


 

hmm ... mit nem demo 7 wirst da aber net soviel spass haben 

@allianz ...
hab mittlerweile schon nen paar tracks aufgezeichnet ...aber als wildes durcheinander und net unbedingt drauf optimiert das es wer nachfahrn kann.


----------



## ThomasAC (5. Juli 2009)

@Die Allianz:

Du fährst von Prüfening kommend über die Eisenbahnbrücke, vorbei am DB-Gebäude Richtung Mariaort.
Nachdem Du die Brücke überquert hast hast Du kurz nach der Kirche zur rechten eine Unterführung der Gleise, dort drunter durch und die Treppen hoch. Oben triffst Du auf eine Straße mit einer kleinen Bank zur rechten. An der Bank vorbei und rechts vom Haus findest Du einen Einstieg zu einem kleinen Singletrail.

Koordinanten:

Breite:  49° 0'50.84"N
Länge:  12° 1'29.72"E

Der Singletrail dürfte nicht zu verfehlen sein, einmal überquerst Du einen Forstweg der quer zum Singletrail läuft, einfach immer grob geradeaus halten. Dann dürftest Du nach ca. zwei km wieder auf eine Schotterstraße treffen die nach links zum Pfarrersteig und nach rechts nach Etterzhausen führt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## double_b (2. August 2009)

falls es jemand interessiert:
gibt ein lokales Rgbg Forum seit Heut:
http://www.trailhunters.de.vu

Einfach mal reinschaun (Bis jetz is noch nix los da...)


----------



## jolliver (4. August 2009)

Servus,

ich habe mal ein paar Touren von mir auf gpsies.com gestellt. http://gpsies.com/mapUser.do?username=Olliver 

Vielleicht gefällt ja die ein oder andere Tour. Sind zwischen den Trails die in Regensburg leider nicht zu vermeidenden Anfahrten und Waldautobahnen aber es gibt schon ein paar schöne Strecken. Sehr lustig ist auch die Bobbahn beim Walderlebniszentrum Regensburg. Hier der Startpunkt: N49 00.540 E12 00.817 
Hier gibts auch noch zwei schöne Startpunkte:N49 00.570 E12 00.684 und: N49 00.436 E12 00.176 was auch noch ganz nett ist der Jurasteig von Bad Abbach Richtung Matting und ann weiter nach Schönhofen ( zwischendurch leider auch Waldautobahn) 

Ich fahre auch immer mal wieder, wer Lust hat einfach mal melden.

Olli


----------



## StullY (25. Oktober 2009)

@ double b

Danke für den Link! Di und Do: ist das auch im Winter aktuell?! 

LG


----------

